# Thanksgiving Day at West Galveston Beach



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Took the nephews fishing Thursday morning before Thanksgiving lunch. The oldest nephew started out with a 23" black drum followed with a 32" bull red. Both were caught on a bait rod and hit fishbites.

The middle nephew finished the morning with a 38" bull red caught on cut whiting.

We took a break for a large family turkey dinner and hit the surf for a couple of hours before dark. The oldest nephew caught a 36" bull red on cut whiting to finish up the day.

We hit the surf for a few hours Friday morning and the oldest caught his largest lifetime fish for the fourth time in 2 days, a 38" bull red on a whiting head.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Catch, Congrats!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a great turkey day!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's the way to catch those big surf fish. I bet those boys will be talking it up when school starts back!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I noticed that none of the reds appeared to be tagged.I assume that you were photographing them and then returned them to the water......


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Of course not since noticed. He probably does what I do and most native descendents of Mexico do since the pics of his nephews are obviously of 100% mescan decent. We only tag the first one then release and take pics of all the rest we catch then stuff into multiple ice chest. That's how the law reads. Doesn't it? I mean no suave.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

coogerpop said:


> I noticed that none of the reds appeared to be tagged.I assume that you were photographing them and then returned them to the water......


No reds were harmed in the making of this post

I've actually never kept a bull red. The smaller ones taste better.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome Time there Guys*

I remember hitting the Surf Years back during those Cold Days..Your post has brought back some Younger Memories for me. Thanks for Sharin..


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice reds looks like everyone had a good time congrats!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to all you guys. It sound like a great Thanksgiving to me. Food & Fishing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catches! It's a Great Time of year to be with family.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great job guys, good way to start a new thanksgiving tradition


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

txteltech said:


> Great job guys, good way to start a new thanksgiving tradition


As everyone was leaving they said they wanted to have Thanksgiving with us in Galveston again next year so it looks like the tradition has begun.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

scrambler said:


> As everyone was leaving they said they wanted to have Thanksgiving with us in Galveston again next year so it looks like the tradition has begun.


Perfect.!


----------

